# Mind, Body and Kickass Moves FINALLY comes to U.S. Television!



## Carol (Dec 16, 2007)

Move over, Human Weapon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chris Crudelli's 2004 BBC series "Mind, Body, and Kickass Moves" is finally being shown stateside!  

The series has been renamed for U.S. television, and is called "Mind, Body, and _Kickin'_ Moves". The show is on Fox Sports Network's local cable channel...or whatever channel used to be Fox Sports Network local cable channel. 11PM Sundays, with a replay at 2:30AM Wednesdays. (time may vary by market).

Its Comcast Sports Network where I am, Florida Sports Network down in the Sunshine State...check local listings, yada yada yada. 

I've heard that they've shown two 30 minute episodes so far, both set in the Philippines. There are several segments that have been posted on YouTube...if you haven't seen the series, IMO it is VERY well done. Worth a look...or a TiVo.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Carol, does that start tonight then?


----------



## Carol (Dec 16, 2007)

It may have started last week.  Its been very hard for me to find information about the show.  Comcast Sportsnet New England doesn't even mention it on their web page.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2007)

Great find Carol as I have always enjoyed this series.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 16, 2007)

Great, another reason I should get cable now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2007)

It is supposed to be on in my area but instead they have fishing.  I will try again next week!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 16, 2007)

Good. It's about time we have a show that can destroy that imbecilic Human Weapon.


----------



## buldog (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Carol.  They had some pretty cool stuff on the 2 episodes.  Some strange stuff too (the deadly kiai especially).  The only drawback I could see was that they didn't focus too much on any one art, just when it was getting interesting they would switch.  Really liked the blindfolded stick fighting with GM Presas.  Thanks again.
                                                     Scott


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 17, 2007)

Much obliged Carol.  Yet another reason to put down my DVD collection and give cable another chance.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've aquired this on DVD, and I'm not a big fan of the "Mentalist" aspect of the show. Good for a view every now then then but in my most watched list.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Carol, I just went to YouTube to take a look and I found out that is where the Taiwan Swat video I saw before came form. I will be checking this out if I can find it in my area.


----------

